# Fishing in Daytona beach shores & on Sunglow Pier



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Going to be in daytona beach shores for 2 weeks starting Monday the 7th would like to know how the fishing has been and what people are catching. I do have a throw net if needed, will also be surf fish.


----------



## FishingIsLife (Nov 24, 2010)

Tom,

The whiting bite has been very good, a few reports of pompano have been reported just south of here. The water is currently churned up with higher tides. So when it settles should be good. Salt some clam and you should get some fish. Im from Y-Town but live in one of the Oceans condos and usually fish at Canaveral but do catch some nice fish in the shores, just not as many. Good luck and let me know how you do.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

those are both good eating fish aren't they ? where can I buy the clams and what kind of salt
I usually use shrimp or cut up mullet when surf fishing. I boil water turn it off and put the shrimp in the water for about 30sec to a min. I makes them alittle harder for the fish to get it off.


----------



## FishingIsLife (Nov 24, 2010)

Whiting is good, pompano cannot be beat. Wallmart has clams in freezer in the fishing dept, any kind of course salt works, soak overnight and cut strips about 1/4"x3/4" and put on 1/0 or 2/0 circle hook,it will stay on for a long time.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks for the advice I will let you know how i did when I get back


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wanted to try surf but went to Sunglow this afternoon instead due to rough surf. It was slow going. Only steady biting by whitings from one lucky guy who occupied the right end. By evening, couple of guys came with fiddler crabs and hooked couple of sheapheads right away. The couple on the left end tried their big guns for shark but caught a couple of blues and one big ray instead. My tally was 2 whitings.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

*Back from D B S Sunglow Pier*

Weather was great fished the sunglow pier got a 10 day pass and fished total of 14 days Caught ALOT of whitting boy theuy are good eating. The Pomps are just starting to show up at DBS Had a great time thanks for your help guys


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Tom G you need to use Kosher Salt on those Clams


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

junkmansj said:


> Tom G you need to use Kosher Salt on those Clams


You can use any NON-IODIZED salt.

Coarse salt works better than fine salt, and I re-use my salt. (keep it in a container in the freezer with the stink juice)


----------

